# Does this look normal to you?



## Maria Slan (Jul 16, 2013)

This is my rectum. please have a look, does it strange? Just wonder what is those white spots and pimples? (if you cannot see white spot clearly, please save it and view it as large icon)


----------



## Enkidu (Jul 7, 2013)

Maria Slan said:


> This is my rectum. please have a look, does it strange?










Maria Slan, you've really made my day with your post. Probably the doctor or whoever took this photo is better at analyzing snapshots of your rectum.

If you take one of your anus and post it here, I might tell you if it looks normal to me or not, but I rarely take a look further up... Sorry if others do, though.


----------



## Maria Slan (Jul 16, 2013)

sorry, bro







). I found this is funny too. But however, this is the result of a test.One doctor say it normal (without have a look) Another doctor gave me a lecture about how many year he have worked. And I dont know what is my sickness, now, after 1 year I make it clearer on computer. and it is what I got. i just want to ask you the answer. seriously huh


----------



## dani14 (Sep 4, 2012)

This might help

http://www.healthcaremagic.com/premiumquestions/Noticed-white-bumps-inside-rectum-Feel-pain-during-bowel-movement-Help/56479


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

Maria Slan said:


> sorry, bro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just when I thought I had seen it all...facepalm moment.










Please avoid doing this. I suggest that you show it to other doctors for their opinion. I am quite sure that there are a few or no doctors on the forum. Even if they were, they might not give online advice due to "patient well-being" and legal concerns.

Hope you get better.


----------



## Maria Slan (Jul 16, 2013)

dani14 said:


> This might help
> 
> http://www.healthcaremagic.com/premiumquestions/Noticed-white-bumps-inside-rectum-Feel-pain-during-bowel-movement-Help/56479


tks for your link. It helped me a lot. Thus there was an infection. Damn, maybe its really herpes. I just take acyclovir and have a small wash with povidine. and I feel like.. refresh.


----------

